# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Ծխախոտի աղբ

## Guest

Նկատե՞լ եք, որ քաղաքը բավականին մաքրվել է  :Smile:  Արդեն ահագին քչացել են մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց ձեռքի աղբը նետում են գետնին, բայց… Ոչ մի բան հնարավոր չի անել ծխողների դեմ, գետնին ընկած բիչոկները մի 100 անգամ գերազանցում են Երևանի բնակչություն քանակը, չնայած, որ քաղաքը անընդհատ մաքրվում է:
Ես իմ կյանքի ընթացքում տեսել եմ ընդամենը երկու մարդ, ովքեր իրենց ձեռքում էին պահում, կամ դնում գրպանը ծխախոտի մնացորտը մինչը չհանդիպեին աղբարկղ:

*Ի՞նչ կարելի ա անել այդ պրոբլեմը լուծելու հմաար:*

Մի հատ սենց բան եմ մտածել, ոնց եք կարծում ռեալ ա՞.
Եթե սիգարետի տուփերը մի քիչ մեծացնեն տակը թողնելով մի փոքր խոռոչ, նախատեսված հենց 20 հատ բիչոկի համար, ճկուն դռնով, որ սեղմես մեջը գնա ու էլ դուրս չնկնի:  :Smile: 
Իսկ տուփի վրա էլ խնդրել օգտվել դրանից իսկ փուփը վեջջում այնուամենայնիվ գցել աղբայրկղը, ոչ թե գետնին:

----------


## Ֆելո

միտքը լավնա, բայց մի պրոբլեմ կա. վառվող սիգրետը որ դնես տուփի մեջ, տուփը երևի թե կվառվի... իսկ մինչև հանգցնելու տեղ գտնեն... կգցեն գետին :Angry2:

----------


## Racer

> Նկատե՞լ եք, որ քաղաքը բավականին մաքրվել է  Արդեն ահագին քչացել են մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց ձեռքի աղբը նետում են գետնին, բայց… Ոչ մի բան հնարավոր չի անել ծխողների դեմ, գետնին ընկած բիչոկները մի 100 անգամ գերազանցում են Երևանի բնակչություն քանակը, չնայած, որ քաղաքը անընդհատ մաքրվում է:
> Ես իմ կյանքի ընթացքում տեսել եմ ընդամենը երկու մարդ, ովքեր իրենց ձեռքում էին պահում, կամ դնում գրպանը ծխախոտի մնացորտը մինչը չհանդիպեին աղբարկղ:
> 
> *Ի՞նչ կարելի ա անել այդ պրոբլեմը լուծելու հմաար:*
> 
> Մի հատ սենց բան եմ մտածել, ոնց եք կարծում ռեալ ա՞.
> Եթե սիգարետի տուփերը մի քիչ մեծացնեն տակը թողնելով մի փոքր խոռոչ, նախատեսված հենց 20 հատ բիչոկի համար, ճկուն դռնով, որ սեղմես մեջը գնա ու էլ դուրս չնկնի: 
> Իսկ տուփի վրա էլ խնդրել օգտվել դրանից իսկ փուփը վերջում այնուամենայնիվ գցել աղբայրկղը, ոչ թե գետնին:


Չեն անի, նախ արտադրողին ձեռնտու չի՝ տուփը կթանկանա և հետո մեկա ով ծխուկը գցել ա գետնին էլի գցելու ա: Պետք ինքը գիտակցի ու չգցի:
Ի դեպ՝ իմ մի ընկերը մոտ պահում ա գրպանի մոխրաման (ոնց-որ գրպանի ժամացույց լինի, նրա նման էլ բացվում ա) ու եթե ացբարկց չկա ծխուկը պահում ա դրա մեջ:
Հետո պրոբլեմը ավելի ընդհանուր ա, մենակ ծխուկներին չի վերաբերվում այլև ընդհանրապես ամեն տեսակի աղբին:

----------


## Lapterik

Էրեխեք լավ էլի, սկի մեքենայի վարորդները տուփիկի մեջ չեն հանգցնում, որ հաստատ մեքենայի մեջ կա, ուր մնաց  մեր ծխողները:
Ինչքան եք սիրում քիչ հավանական բաներ:

----------


## Kuk

Նախ ասեմ, որ չեմ կարծում, որ քաղաքը մաքրվելա :Bad: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է ծխախոտի նոր տուփերի մասին մտահաղացմանը, կարծում եմ դա հարցի ռեալ լուծում չէ.
1. Ծխախոտի բիչոկից չափազանց տհաճ հոտ է գալիս, որը, չեմ կարծում, որ մարդիկ կհամաձայնվեն պահել իրենց գրպանում:
2. Այդ տուփը կարող է սարքեն, ասենք, ծխախոտ արտադրող հայկական ընկերությունները, բայց ոչ երբեք համաշխարհային մեծ համբավ ունեցող ընկերությունները, քանի որ նրանք չեն թանկացնի իրենց ապրանքը ամբողջ աշխարհում, որպեսզի լուծվի Երևանի փողոցների մաքրության խնդիրը: Իսկ Հայաստանի համար հատուկ տուփերով ծխախոտ արտադրելը՝ հնարավոր չէ, նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի հույս է :Smile:  Եթե նույնիսկ ծխախոտ արտադրող հայկական ընկերությունները արտադրեն նման տուփեր, և տվյալ արտադրանքից օգտվողները համաձայնվեն օգտագործել այդ գյուտի օգտակար հանգամանքը, նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում հարցը չի լուծվի, որովհետև մեծ տոկոս չի կազմում հայկական ծխախոտներից օգտվողների թիվը:
   Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ տուփը կայրվի, ասեմ որ չի այրվի նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, եթե տուփը լինի սովորական ծխախոտատուփ, քանի որ տուփը փակելուն պես ծխախոտը կդադարի այրվել թթվածնի բացակայության պատճառով:

----------


## Guest

Սոց հարցում անցկացրեցի  :Smile:  մի քանի ծխողի հարցրեցի, արդյոք նրանք կհամաձայնվեն գցել բիչոկը և ոչ միանշանակ պատասխաններից կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ ամեն դեպքում կմնան հին սովորությունների…

Լավ, իսկ ուրիշ ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք… մտածեք:

----------


## Dayana

> Սոց հարցում անցկացրեցի  մի քանի ծխողի հարցրեցի, արդյոք նրանք կհամաձայնվեն գցել բիչոկը և ոչ միանշանակ պատասխաններից կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ ամեն դեպքում կմնան հին սովորությունների…
> 
> Լավ, իսկ ուրիշ ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք… մտածեք:


Էդ բոլոր "բիչոկը" փողոցում գցողներին, առավելապես մեքենայից դուրս շպրտողնեին պետք է կախել հրապարակում  :Angry2:  ու առաջին 10 հոգուց հետո քաղաքը կդառնա ավելի մաքուր, քան պետական թանգարանը  :Blush:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Սոց հարցում անցկացրեցի  մի քանի ծխողի հարցրեցի, արդյոք նրանք կհամաձայնվեն գցել բիչոկը և ոչ միանշանակ պատասխաններից կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ ամեն դեպքում կմնան հին սովորությունների…
> 
> Լավ, իսկ ուրիշ ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք… մտածեք:


Մեր ազգի համար միակ գործող տարբերակը` տուգանք (ցավոք):

----------


## impression

Ժող, նա, ով ծխախոտը գետնին ա գցում, դա անում ա ոչ թե նրանից, որ աղբարկղ չկա մոտերքում կամ էլ սիգարետի տուփի տակ բիչոկի տեղ չկա, այլ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ... անդաստիարակ ա... պետք ա ոչ թե տուփի տակ տեղ ավելացնել բիչոկի համար, այլ էդ մարդու ներսում ինչ-որ բան փոխել, նրա գիտակցության մեջ արթնացնել այնպիսի բաներ, որ ասենք 3-4 տարեկանից մնացածները գիտեն, ու իրենց համար դա նորմալ ա...
պետք ա հասկացնել, որ այ ԽՈԶ, բիչոկը մի գցի, մի թքի, պաղպաղակ ես ուտու՞մ, թուղթն էլ հետը կեր, եթե գցելու տեղ չկա

----------


## Frigid-

Հըըմմմ...
ես էլ առաջարկում եմ օրենք հանել, որ բոլորը գոտուց ցելաֆոններ կախեն ու երբ սեմոչկա չրթեն, թքեն ընկնի ցելաֆոնի մեջ.... ձեռի հետ մոխիրն էլ կարան էդտեղ լցնել, բիչոկներն էլ...

այ երբ ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը աղտոտում տեսնելիս էնքան համարձակություն ունենա, որ գնա նկատողություն անի, կամ էլ երբ աղբը նետեք, աղբամանը չընկնի, չալարեք հետ գնաք վերցնեք ու կրկին նետեք աղբը,,, էդ ժամանակ էլ կարելիա խոսել...

 :Cool:

----------


## Guest

> այ երբ ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը աղտոտում տեսնելիս էնքան համարձակություն ունենա, որ գնա նկատողություն անի, կամ էլ երբ աղբը նետեք, աղբամանը չընկնի, չալարեք հետ գնաք վերցնեք ու կրկին նետեք աղբը,,, էդ ժամանակ էլ կարելիա խոսել...


Չգիտեմ յուրաքանչյուրը ոնց, բայց ես հաստատ չեմ ալարի աղբը նորից բարցրացնեմ ու գցեմ, իսկ եթե յուրաքանչյուրը չաղտոտի քաղաքը արդեն խոսելու իմաստ չի լինի  :LOL: 

*Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա խոսալուն, սենց մի հատ ակցիա ենք մտածել, որ մեզանից ամեն մեկը, միշտ, հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցչի կատարած աղտոտման հանցագործությունը տեսնելուց մոտենա այդ աղբին ու բարցրացնելով ասի թե. սա ձեր մետից ընկավ… ու տա ձեռքը:* 

Ինչու հենց հակառակ սեռի եմ ասում, որովհետև այդպես է միայն էֆեկտիվ: Եթե տղու գցացը աղջիկը մոտենում բարցրացնում ա արդեն նա մի ուրիշ կարգի չամաչի և հակառակի դեպքում էլ նենց վատ չի  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> *Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա խոսալուն, սենց մի հատ ակցիա ենք մտածել, որ մեզանից ամեն մեկը, միշտ, հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցչի կատարած աղտոտման հանցագործությունը տեսնելուց մոտենա այդ աղբին ու բարցրացնելով ասի թե. սա ձեր մետից ընկավ… ու տա ձեռքը:*


Ես որ հաստատ ուրիշի գցած աղբը չեմ վերցնի, ու իմ նման շատերը կան:

----------


## Kuk

> պետք ա հասկացնել, որ այ ԽՈԶ, բիչոկը մի գցի, մի թքի, պաղպաղակ ես ուտու՞մ, թուղթն էլ հետը կեր, եթե գցելու տեղ չկա


Ոչ թե պետքա թուղթն էլ հետը ուտի, այլ պետքա տանի քաղաքապետարան ու տա նման խնդիրների պատասխանատուին, նա էլ ուտի էդ աղբը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, նա, ով ծխախոտը գետնին ա գցում, դա անում ա ոչ թե նրանից, որ աղբարկղ չկա մոտերքում կամ էլ սիգարետի տուփի տակ բիչոկի տեղ չկա, այլ այն պարզ պատճառով, որ... անդաստիարակ ա... պետք ա ոչ թե տուփի տակ տեղ ավելացնել բիչոկի համար, այլ էդ մարդու ներսում ինչ-որ բան փոխել, նրա գիտակցության մեջ արթնացնել այնպիսի բաներ, որ ասենք 3-4 տարեկանից մնացածները գիտեն, ու իրենց համար դա նորմալ ա...
> պետք ա հասկացնել, որ այ ԽՈԶ, բիչոկը մի գցի, մի թքի, պաղպաղակ ես ուտու՞մ, թուղթն էլ հետը կեր, եթե գցելու տեղ չկա


Լիլիթը շատ լավ ասեց այն, ինչ ես պիտի ասեի։  :Hands Up:  Իրոք, մարդկանց գիտակցությունն է պետք փոխել, այսինքն՝ խոզության բուն պատճառը վերացնել, ոչ թե հետևանքները վերացնելու մասին մտածել։ Դայանան էլ ճիշտ ասեց. ցանկացողը միշտ էլ մոխրաման կգտնի, եթե ոչ հենց իր քթի տակ, ապա ոնց էլ լինի, մոտակայքում մի տեղ կգտնի, իսկ խոզը աղբամանի մոտ կանգնած ժամանակ կգցի գետնին։

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Նկատե՞լ եք, որ քաղաքը բավականին մաքրվել է  Արդեն ահագին քչացել են մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց ձեռքի աղբը նետում են գետնին, բայց… Ոչ մի բան հնարավոր չի անել ծխողների դեմ, գետնին ընկած բիչոկները մի 100 անգամ գերազանցում են Երևանի բնակչություն քանակը, չնայած, որ քաղաքը անընդհատ մաքրվում է:
> Ես իմ կյանքի ընթացքում տեսել եմ ընդամենը երկու մարդ, ովքեր իրենց ձեռքում էին պահում, կամ դնում գրպանը ծխախոտի մնացորտը մինչը չհանդիպեին աղբարկղ:
> 
> *Ի՞նչ կարելի ա անել այդ պրոբլեմը լուծելու հմաար:*
> 
> Մի հատ սենց բան եմ մտածել, ոնց եք կարծում ռեալ ա՞.
> Եթե սիգարետի տուփերը մի քիչ մեծացնեն տակը թողնելով մի փոքր խոռոչ, նախատեսված հենց 20 հատ բիչոկի համար, ճկուն դռնով, որ սեղմես մեջը գնա ու էլ դուրս չնկնի: 
> Իսկ տուփի վրա էլ խնդրել օգտվել դրանից իսկ փուփը վեջջում այնուամենայնիվ գցել աղբայրկղը, ոչ թե գետնին:


Էնա ետքան փող ծախսելու փոխարեն թող այդ հայկական ծխախոտ արտադրող կազմակերպությունները՝Grand Tobaco, Masis Tobaco և Cigarone , համախմբվեն ու Երևանի ամեն ստոլբի , ամեն հարմար տեղ հատուկ ծխախոտի համար փոքր զիբիլի ամաններ դնեն , կոգնի հաստատ : Պռոստը տենց բան չի լինի որտև սա Հայաստաննա ու այդ կազմակերպությունները դրանից շահ հաստատ չունեն , դա նրանց փողային առուով օգուտ չի տա :

----------


## Լեռնցի

Դե իհարկե, եթե աղբարկղ չկա... բայց որ տեսնում ես աղբարկղ կա, բայց ծխողը գցում է գետնին... էդ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դե իհարկե, եթե աղբարկղ չկա... բայց որ տեսնում ես աղբարկղ կա, բայց ծխողը գցում է գետնին... էդ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս


Հա իհարկե էտ արդեն վատա, բայց թեմայի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում ճիշտն ասած, ինչու ենք մենակ ծխուկից խոսում, մարդիկ շենքերից զիբիլը տոպրակով գցում են ներքև, դուք ասում եք ծխուկը չգցեն :Smile: , մեռանք մենք Պուշկինի 3-ի բարձրահարկի որոշ բնակիչների հետ պայքարելով, մաքրում ես 2 օր հետո էլի զիբիլանաողա դառնում, վերևից ինչ ասես չեն շպրտում, աղբի տոպրակներից սկսած :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հա իհարկե էտ արդեն վատա, բայց թեմայի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում ճիշտն ասած, ինչու ենք մենակ ծխուկից խոսում, մարդիկ շենքերից զիբիլը տոպրակով գցում են ներքև, դուք ասում եք ծխուկը չգցեն, մեռանք մենք Պուշկինի 3-ի բարձրահարկի որոշ բնակիչների հետ պայքարելով, մաքրում ես 2 օր հետո էլի զիբիլանաողա դառնում, վերևից ինչ ասես չեն շպրտում, աղբի տոպրակներից սկսած


Երբ մարդուն նկատողություն անեն նույնիսկ փոքրիկ ծխոնի համար, ավելի մեծ աղբի մասին կսկսի այլ կերպ մտածել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երբ մարդուն նկատողություն անեն նույնիսկ փոքրիկ ծխոնի համար, ավելի մեծ աղբի մասին կսկսի այլ կերպ մտածել:


Դե որ սկսեք նկատողություններ անել Պուշկինից էլի սկսեք :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց
Փողոցը նկատի ունեմ

----------


## Racer

> Երկրորդ ափսոսս և այնուամենայնիվ չեմ կարծում, որ ռեալ ա, դա գրել էի ուղղակի որպես օրինակ:
> 
> Իսկ թեմայից սպասում եմ առժանի ու գուցե հարցը լուծող առաջարկ:
> *Կարող ենք անգամ կոնկուրս հայտարարել, ասեք ձեր առաջարկները, կքննարկենք ու կքվեարկենք… Առաջին տեղին փառք ու պատիվ:*


- Ծխուկը փող է: Հավաքիր 100 ծխուկ, ստացիր 100 դրամ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ, զգում եք, որ այնպիսի մարդ չեղավ, որ ասի, որ գցում եմ ու կգցեմ, ու լավ եմ անում: Կարար և այդպես լիներ ու իմ կարծիքով մի 10 տարի առաջ այդպիս մարդիկ բավականին շատ էին: 
> Հասարակությունը առողջանում է:


Այդպիսի մարդ չեղավ, որովհետև Ակումբը հարաբերականորեն կիրթ մարդկանց միջավայր է, այդպես ասողներն ու անողներն ուղղակի Ակումբ չեն մտնում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե նրանք գոյություն չունեն... 



> - Ծխուկը փող է: Հավաքիր 100 ծխուկ, ստացիր 100 դրամ:


Մեջներից խելոք ու գործուն առաջարկը։  :Hands Up:  Մի հատ փորձեք, կտեսնեք, թե ոնց են փողոցները լցվում ծխուկ հավաքող մարդկանցով։  :LOL:  Ճիշտ է, սա էլ հարցի արմատական լուծում չի, քանի որ մարդկանց գիտակցությունն ամեն դեպքում դրանից չի փոխվելու, բայց գոնե իրական ու խելքին մոտ տարբերակ է։

----------


## Guest

> Մեջներից խելոք ու գործուն առաջարկը։  Մի հատ փորձեք, կտեսնեք, թե ոնց են փողոցները լցվում ծխուկ հավաքող մարդկանցով։  Ճիշտ է, սա էլ հարցի արմատական լուծում չի, քանի որ մարդկանց գիտակցությունն ամեն դեպքում դրանից չի փոխվելու, բայց գոնե իրական ու խելքին մոտ տարբերակ է։


Հա, փողի հետևից շատերը կարող են գնալ, բայց ես չհասկացա թե ով ա այդ փողը տալու: Իսկ մարդկանց գիտակցությունը փոխելու համար նույնպես պետք են ինչ որ քայլեր: Եթե որոշ ժամանակ ինչ որ պատճառով մարդից չգցեն ծխուկները գետնին կարողա դա սովորություն դառնա: 

Ես համարում եմ, որ արդեն իսկ ինչ որ օգուտ տվել եմ այս թեման բացելով, գուցե կարդացողները գցելուց առաջ մի պահ մտածեն և կարողա լինի այնպես, որ այդ ծխուկներից մեկը, որը պիտի հայտնվեր գետնին գնա աղբարկղը  :Smile:  Ես միշտ լավատեսորեն եմ տրամադրված բոլոր հարցերում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, փողի հետևից շատերը կարող են գնալ, բայց ես չհասկացա թե ով ա այդ փողը տալու:


Դե, ասենք, պետությունը։ Եթե այսպես թե այնպես որոշակի մարդիկ վարձատրվում են փողոցները այս կամ այն չափով մաքրելու համար, կարող էին էդ փողը տրամադրել կամավոր մաքրողներին, տվյալ դեպքում՝ ծխուկներ հավաքողներին։



> Իսկ մարդկանց գիտակցությունը փոխելու համար նույնպես պետք են ինչ որ քայլեր: Եթե որոշ ժամանակ ինչ որ պատճառով մարդից չգցեն ծխուկները գետնին կարողա դա սովորություն դառնա:


Հա, էդ էլ կա, համաձայն եմ, բայց մեկ է, շատ բարդ կլինի։ Լավ սովորություններն էդքան հեշտությամբ ձեռք չեն բերվում, ցավոք...  :Sad:

----------

